# Audio Mixer Mute Button For Each Individual Channel



## Silentghost14 (Feb 19, 2015)

I would like to make a suggestion that the audio mixer should have some kinda individual mute button for each channel to allow quick muting of channels instead of having to drag the slider to 0 messing up your preset settings. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2015)

Yes!  This is definitely needed.


----------



## Silentghost14 (Feb 21, 2015)

Jim said:


> Yes!  This is definitely needed.


Glad that you also agree.


----------



## Radzaquiel (Feb 27, 2015)

I think it would also be nice if the "0dB" in mix table cursors wasn't at full right but in the middle. This way, we could easily amplify sounds if needed without opening the advanced mix table with "Volume (%)"


----------



## Silentghost14 (Mar 1, 2015)

Radzaquiel said:


> I think it would also be nice if the "0dB" in mix table cursors wasn't at full right but in the middle. This way, we could easily amplify sounds if needed without opening the advanced mix table with "Volume (%)"


 I have to disagree. The problem you get through amplifying sound is it causes distortion which degrades the audio quality. Only on rare occasions should you ever use amplification its a last resort option. If you have to use amplification for pc game capture then your doing it wrong. I think it belongs under advanced settings to prevent novice users from using it incorrectly.


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2015)

The volume stuff in the advanced audio properties is meant to allow you to set it to above 100%, not really much else at the moment.  Could probably be made to list in decibels too, just don't have the time to add that option though.  Percentage is a bit more understandable for most users at the moment though.


----------



## Silentghost14 (Mar 27, 2015)

Love how you have implemented this feature into the latest build. Keep up the awesome work developer team.


----------

